
The Shower-curtain effect - polygot
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shower-curtain_effect
======
Overtonwindow
Wow! I had no idea this was a thing. I thought it was my a/c doing it. I must
confess, though that the sentence: "nearby phase front distortions of an
optical wave are more severe than remote distortions of the same amplitude"
has me completely confused. Can someone please explain it to me like I'm 12?

